# Service Hassles on my 09 335D - should i keep it or return for a replacement /refund?



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

KeithS said:


> B class styling is much better than the i3 but it still misses on range and internal size. Have you seen or been in the i8? The most beautiful and at the same time impractical car out there. Has no space inside and once your in the drivers seat, unless you are a gold medal gymnastics winner, you need someone on the outside to grab your arm and pull you out of it. And don't forget costs more than the Tesla.


Haven't seen an i8 but a Tesla sure impresses. Not sure I would go for it quite yet, even if I had the coin. Its a bit too much like a computer (ha ha it actually is) and I still long for the analog experience when driving.

PL


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

Pierre Louis said:


> Its a bit too much like a computer (ha ha it actually is) and I still long for the analog experience when driving.
> PL


Then keep the D as long a you can. You know the "analog" hydraulic power steering is almost a thing of the past!


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

brettboat said:


> ... Is no one here a car person.... Need to get on elsewhere with that electric nonsense


I suggest you test drive a Tesla P85 and then tell us if you don't think it's a drivers car or "car person's" car!


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

KeithS said:


> Then keep the D as long a you can. You know the "analog" hydraulic power steering is almost a thing of the past!


Electric power steering can be analog. It involves not having variability, which means avoiding "power steering plus" or any other "active" change in ratio, boost etc. The reality of driving yourself vs the car doing the driving is where I like to draw the line. The reaction to the F30 electric steering has more to do with feel and feedback, something Porsche apparently has done very well with their electric steering. I would avoid having electronically "controlled" steering. Boost is boost whether hydraulic or electric.

PL


----------



## Cyb3r H3x (Oct 13, 2012)

*Service Hassles on my 09 335D - should i keep it or return for a replacement ...*



patd335d said:


> The car i have is a 2009, 48K miles. the car that is being delivered has same packages (sport, cold weather, premium), is a 2011 and has 50K miles. it has no record of CBU cleanup. only oil changes and minor stuff like trunk lid replacement. this is nearly identical to the one i bought (in terms of having no service issues in its history while under warranty). thanks for the tip on getting the refund first! at this time the service manager wants to get out from under this car and sell it wholesale and have me start fresh, whether with them or somewhere else.
> 
> thanks again for the suggestion.


If you want to buy the second car. I recommend getting a pre purchase inspection from a Indy shop or BMW dealership you trust and have SA at a BMW dealership run the vin for service records. Also I do your own carfax search. Finally, ask a board sponsor about buying a Gold or Platinum Extended Service contract. But IMHO return the car and run...go to a reputable BMW dealer and make your purchase (and still follow the above suggestions of buying used) Good luck!


----------



## bredi (Feb 13, 2005)

brettboat said:


> You know that asshole that covers your hybrid or electric nonsense in black smoke weekly? That's me...


In less than ten years, you will realize you were just blowing smoke.


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

brettboat said:


> The 335I (comparable gas burner) has even MORE issues... The only problem with the 335D is the CBU issue, that can be fixed and permanently eliminated from ever having again... By gutting your emissions... 335I issues are not that simple to fix.
> 
> Learn something from the diesel truck guys, remove your emissions nonsense.


It's not the 335D that has a CBU issue, it's any direct injection car gas or diesel.

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/12/should-you-*****a-car-with-direct-injection.html


----------



## brettboat (Nov 10, 2014)

srivkin78 said:


> It's not the 335D that has a CBU issue, it's any direct injection car gas or diesel.
> 
> http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2012/12/should-you-*****a-car-with-direct-injection.html


7.3 powerstroke doesn't have that problem... Neither does a Cummins 24 valve


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

brettboat said:


> 7.3 powerstroke doesn't have that problem... Neither does a Cummins 24 valve


lol...ok MOST DI engines have CBU problems...the 6.0L and the 6.7L PSD certainly do...


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

brettboat said:


> 7.3 powerstroke doesn't have that problem... Neither does a Cummins 24 valve


 If you've not figured it out we are all driving performance CARS, not trucks or anything that would use an engine from a locomotive.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

brettboat said:


> Y'all run stock cars... It's not even marketed as a performance vehicle, so sorry... Don't see the logic. Honestly my 7.3 powerstroke can out run most of your 335ds.


Last time I checked anything running a 7.3 powerstroke or a Cummins 24 valve was never labeled as the "Ultimate Driving Machine". Infatuation about 0-60 is for teenagers. My first BMW was the most fun to drive of all of them and it had a whopping 193 hp. My son is still enjoying that car today.


----------



## srivkin78 (Sep 3, 2014)

brettboat said:


> It's not even marketed as a performance vehicle, so sorry... Don't see the logic.


That's actually not true. the BMW 3 series has been Marketed as a Sport Sedan for a long long time...which means a performance vehicle.
*
"For decades, the BMW 3-Series has pretty much been the performance benchmark for sport sedans. And while BMW has made a tremendous effort to increase the efficiency of its powertrains, the 3-Series thankfully hasn't lost any of its sharp driving character."*


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

My first diesel was a class C motorhome with the Ford/Navistar 7.3 Powerstroke. It got 12 mpg. It was like a locomotive. I loved it for its power/torque and relative efficiency. It could tow without even noticing a lack of power.

The 335d, like anything else, is a great vehicle with many facets and compromises. I wanted a 3 series again and wound up with what I considered the ultimate diesel automobile. 30 mpg in the 335d vs 20 mpg with the 335i premium fuel drinking sedan was also a decision point.

Nowadays, the gasser turbo 4 cylinder in BMW's is an attractive choice, as long as I still want a BMW. The Mercedes E250 Bluetec diesel, however, seems even better, but is not really a "sports sedan" which is why BMW is still on my wish list if I don't get my Porsche sooner.

PL


----------

